# Making your own high protein flapjack?



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm sure this would be pretty easy, anyone have a recipe?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

oats?

erm?.................protein?.............erm?.......................................................................................................nope? :-D

anyone?

J


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

yer its easy,,take your bank card,stick it in hole in wall take what comes out and take it to shop hand it over and take whats givern back in return


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

never made a flapjack,

but have made some cakes,

here ths recipe

mix some oats with milk and some chocolate protein powder.

place dollops into cake baking tray,

cook for about 10 minutes.

they taste quite nice.

you will need to experiment with the contextgentsy to get them right.

example how much milk you add.


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Flapjacks, oats honey protien and egg. If you like the sound ask and Ill give you mesurments instructions.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Its not that difficult Triggs. The only prob is usually you have to use too much honey to bind them which makes them not that useful except post workout. There used to be a sticky by simzy on a bar with a similar formulation. Can't remember exact measurements thou sorry.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

A mate of mine always makes these cookies. I've never made them myself but I've tried them and they're spot on.

Dry Ingredients

1)1/2 Teaspoon of Baking Powder

2)1/2 Teaspoon of Baking Soda

3)1/2 Teaspoon of Salt

4)1+ Tablespoon of Cinnamon

5)1 Tablespoon Cocoa Powder

6)2-3 Scoops Chocolate Protein Powder (must be whey)

7)1.5 Cups of Oats

8)1.5 Cups of Whole Wheat Flour

Wet Ingredients:

9)1 Large Egg

10)1/2 Cup of No added sugar Apple Sauce

11)A few drops of Vanilla Extract

12)1 Tablespoon of Natural Peanut Butter

13)1/2 cup Honey

**Optional**(1 Cup Raisins or dried fruit of choice)

**Optional**(add dark chocolate chips or any kind of nut)

Directions:

1.Pre-heat oven to 325 degrees.

2.Mix the dry ingredients together.

3.Mix wet ingredients in SEPERATE bowl.

4.Slowly pour dry ingredients into wet ingredients while mixing the entire time.

5.Next add the raisins and/or nuts and mix it all together

6.Put it in the fridge for 45-60 minutes to cool it down.

7.Put tin foil (shiney side up) over your baking sheet.

8.Spray with nonstick cooking spray

9.Mold your cookies into any shape you prefer(dont make them too big though or they wont cook fully). The smaller you make the cookie, the crispier it will be.

Bake for 20-25 minutes


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

Nice recipe..........


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)

Sodium Silicate,Water Glass,Potassium Silicate,Sodium Silicate brazil,Potassium silicate brazil,Silicate India,sodium silicate manufacturer,Detergents Raw Materials,Sodium Silicate India,Water Glass India,Potassium Silicate India,Sodium Silicate


----------

